# Eiweißabschäumer, geht das so???



## Olli.P (17. Okt. 2007)

Hi Leute,

da ich mir ja auch so einen Eiweißabschäumer wie hoffisoft, bzw. GERMAN-LOBO  ( Bernhard ) bauen will, möchte ich mal mein vorhaben Vorstellen:

Ich beabsichtige den evtl. sofort an einen nicht benutzten Einlauf am Filter anzuschließen.

Etwa so:
 

Den 15° Bogen kann ich da er nur bis zu Hälfte in den Flansch eingeklebt ist, Absägen. Dann hier einen 90° Bogen einkleben und anschließend eben so wie hoffisoft oder GERMAN-LOBO ( Bernhard )

Was meint ihr, funktioniert das wohl...............


----------



## hoffisoft (17. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Eiweißabschäumer, geht das so???*

hei

ich glaube das geht nicht, das wasser wird da raus gedrückt, oder der wasserstand ist immer bis zum 1. strich (ohne druck)

gruß


----------



## Olli.P (17. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Eiweißabschäumer, geht das so???*

Hi,

ich will mal die Angaben ein wenig präziser machen:

Der Bogen kommt natürlich ein wenig höher wie der Filterrand ist. Das ging eben mit dem Bild nicht besser darzustellen, weil es eben oben zu ende ist..... 

Der Wasserstand in der ersten Kammer ist ca. 1cm tiefer wie der Rand.....

Das Bild nochmal ein wenig präziser.......
 

Da die erste Kammer nur zu ca. 1/3 bzw. 2/5 mit __ Hel-X befüllt ist, denke ich das da auch noch immer die Vortex Drehbewegung vorhanden ist...

isses nu besser???

könnte das funzen???


----------



## hoffisoft (17. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Eiweißabschäumer, geht das so???*

hei

ich glaube das geht nicht, der druck aus dem vortex wird zu hoch sein. aber man kann es nur testen.

gruß


----------



## Olli.P (17. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Eiweißabschäumer, geht das so???*

Hi hoffisoft,

ich denke, ich werde den Abschäumer erst einmal in den Filter einbauen.
Und dann alles erst einmal Testen.

Übrigens ist dieser Filtereingang zur Zeit von innen mit einer Plexiglascheibe zugeklebt. Würde es denn reichen wenn ich da wenn das Wasser raus ist, von Aussen Löcher reinbohre( Dann kann das __ Hel-X drin bleiben ), oder meinst du ich muss die Scheibe wieder rausnehmen??

Wegen dem Wasserdruck??? Übrigens hab ich z.Zt. eine Pumpenleistung von ca. 8-9000L/h.

Mache nachher nochmal ein Bild wie die Filteranlage zur Zeit aufgebaut ist....:


----------



## GERMAN-LOBO (17. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Eiweißabschäumer, geht das so???*

hallo olaf

wie hoffisoft sagt antesten.
die scheibe würde ich rausnehmen da ja sonst kein grosser wasserwechsel im abschäumer entsteht.
in dem abschäumer rohr kann ruhig helix sein--ist bei mir auch--das macht nichts


----------



## hoffisoft (17. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Eiweißabschäumer, geht das so???*

hei

also mit helix im rohr habe ich schlechte erfahrung gemacht, ich habe unten es mit draht zu gemacht. der wasser austausch wird ja durch die ausströmer gemacht.

gruß


----------



## Teichheini (17. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Eiweißabschäumer, geht das so???*

Ich glaube das haut nicht hin .
woher wissen den die Luftbläschen wohin Sie sollen ? Und die Kontaktfläche im Reaktor erscheint mir zu klein.

Ich habe Meinen fast fertig nur die Feinabstimmung fehlt noch.Leider habe ich diese Woche Bereitschaftsdienst.
Werde am Wochenende mal ein paar Bilder machen.
 Soweit das Wetter mitspielt.


----------



## Olli.P (18. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Eiweißabschäumer, geht das so???*

Hi Leute,


so sah's nach ca. 1h Betrieb mit dem Abschäumer aus: 

Das erste bisschen kommt da schon raus.....: 

So sieht die gesamte Filteranlage aus wenn man ins Filterhäuschen reinkommt... 

So ist der in die erste Filterkammer eingetaucht........ 

Z.Zt. habe ich da 3 Solche Ausströmersteine von E...e dranne.... 

Aber ich denke mal dass ich zuwenig Luftleistung habe. Denn im Moment werden 7 Ausströmersteine, 4 im Filter 2te+3te Kammer (__ Hel-X bewegt und Japanmatten), 3 im Abschäumer von einer O..e Aqua-Oxy 400 gespeist........ 

Ich denke mal, wenn ich noch 'ne 2te Membranpumpe für den Abschäumer anschließe wird das wohl noch besser werden....... 

Jedenfalls, im Filter funktioniert's........

Dann will ich nächste Tage mal sehen, ob das auch über den Stillgelegten 110er Eingang funktioniert..........:

Edit:
@Teichheini: Die Luftbläschen wissen von Natur aus, dass die im Wasser nach oben aufsteigen müssen...........

Und wenn ich die Ausströmersteine weit genug in den Eingang, bzw. 90° Bogen reinlege, haben die auch gar keine andere Möglichkeit woanders aufzusteigen....................:

PS: jau, dann zeige mal deinen Eigenbau.................


----------



## Teichheini (18. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Eiweißabschäumer, geht das so???*

ja du hast recht, ich habe zuwenig gedacht.


----------



## Olli.P (18. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Eiweißabschäumer, geht das so???*

Hallo,


ich habe dann mal Heute den 90° Bogen für den Abschäumeranbau vorbereitet:


Unter dem Muffenrand hab ich 4 Kabelbinder zur Fixierung der Lüftersteine eingeklebt...... 

An der anderen Seite hab ich ein Gitter eingeklebt... 
Um zu verhindern das das __ Hel-X da reinkommt..... 


Der Bogen ist im Filter eingeklebt........ 
Mal sehen wann die zweite Membranpumpe kommt......: 

So sah die Suppe Heute aus die da rauskommt... 
Ist ja schon ein wenig bräunlich, wenn ich glück habe gehört das zur Wasserfarbe die ich da ja noch raus haben möchte...... 

Na ja, die große Menge ist's ja noch nicht. Aber da liegt wohl an der Luftmenge die da jetzt durchgeht oder................


----------



## Olli.P (19. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Eiweißabschäumer, geht das so???*

Hi Leute,


ich habe mal ein Bild von der Brühe gemacht die da rauskommt:

 

Das ist zwar von der Menge her nicht die Welt...... 
Aber von der Färbung her denke ich mal das ich mit dem Abschäumer über kurz oder lang die Farbe des Grundwassers damit herausbekomme. 

Ich meine, da muss eben wie schon vorher von mir geschrieben nur mehr Luftdurchsatz kommen oder...........


----------



## Olli.P (20. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Eiweißabschäumer, geht das so???*

Hi Leute,


So sieht die Suppe aus die nach ca. 30h im Eimer gelandet ist. Ich habe das Glas mal auf 'ne Weiße Unterlage gestellt........

                   

Die Sichttiefe wird immer größer und die Weißen Stellen an den Koi werden in den Tieferen bereichen immer heller 
( sind nicht mehr so gelb ).....


----------



## Olli.P (1. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Eiweißabschäumer, geht das so???*

Hi,

nochmal ein kleines Update:

So sieht mein Eiweiß?? -Abschäumer?? jetzt in den freien Einlauf integriert aus:

 

Mein Problem ist eben "nur" das da "K E I N" Schaum rauskommt...... 

Sondern nur braunes Wasser:crazy 

Und so wie er jetzt eingestellt ist, Tropft da Täglich so ca. 1 L braunes Wasser so wie im vorherigen Beitrag abgebildet in den Eimer.

So sieht's aus wenn ich den 90° Bogen abgenommen habe.. 

Und wenn ich die ganze Schose tiefer stelle dann tropft das Wasser da in einer tour raus.

Aber warum kommt da kein Schaum... 

Hat da vllt. einer von euch 'ne Erklärung für???

Muss da noch 'ne Lochplatte zu Schaum stabilisieren rein???


----------



## Teichheini (1. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Eiweißabschäumer, geht das so???*

ich denke das der Auslauf zu hoch liegt. Bei mir liegt der Austritt in Höhe des Wasserspiegels etwa so wie auf deinem zweiten Bild.Was passiert den wen du dort direkt einen Bogen ansetzt?


----------



## sigfra (1. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Eiweißabschäumer, geht das so???*

Hallo zusammen...


hier mal ein Bild von meinem " Dreck ", der aus dem Abschäumer raus kommt...


... zeitweise läuft der Eimer über Nacht über...


----------



## hoffisoft (1. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Eiweißabschäumer, geht das so???*

hei

2.tes bild das stück rohr weg dann wird es glaube ich gehen. der schaum wird bei dir schon vorher zerschlagen und kommt nur noch als tropfen raus.

gruß


----------



## gerd5000 (1. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Eiweißabschäumer, geht das so???*

Hallo Olaf.
Ich habe auch einen Eiweissabschäumer, und zwar den Febi Turbo Cleaner.
Dort kommt auch kein Schaum raus, sondern es tröpfelt braune Brühe wie bei Dir.
Ich habe mich die ganze Zeit gefragt, wovon mein Teichwasser die starke Brauntönung hat. Man konnte zwar bis auf den Grund sehen, aber ein weisser Fisch sah auf dem Teichgrund grau-braun aus. Wie der Blick durch ein Glas mit Tee. Der Turbo Cleaner läuft jetzt 2 Wochen und das Wasser wird immer klarer. Obwohl immer noch Brühe kommt, ist mittlerweile die Farbe der Kois auf dem Teichgrund genau so wie an der Oberfläche. Also muss ich annehmen, dass die Phosphate (Nährstoffe, Eiweisse) das Teichwasser einfärben. Ich denke mal, das es nicht unbedingt schäumen muss, um Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser zu bekommen. Ich werde den Turbo Cleaner noch eine Woche angeschlossen lassen, und dann noch mal den Phosphatwert messen.(Lag vorher bei über 5 mg/l)  Werde in einer Woche noch mal berichten.

Gruss

Gerd


----------



## Olli.P (2. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Eiweißabschäumer, geht das so???*

Hallo Gerd,


ja berichte mal in 1 Woche wieder , dann könnt ich immer noch entscheiden ob ich da eine Lochplatte für die Schaumstabilität einbauen muss.

@ hoffisoft:

Wenn ich das Rohrstück dazwischen weg nehme, Tropft da in einer Tour Wasser aus dem Rohr  So einen großen Eimer den ich dann da drunter stellen kann hab ich aber nicht...... 

@ Sigfra ( Frank ):

Wie ist denn dein Eiweißabschäumer aufgebaut??
Kannst mal 'ne Skizze einstellen???


----------



## hoffisoft (2. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Eiweißabschäumer, geht das so???*

hei Olaf

würde ich eine wanne drunter stellen geht mehr rein.

gruß

ps: werde darzu nichts mehr sagen

Wenn ich das Rohrstück dazwischen weg nehme, Tropft da in einer Tour Wasser aus dem Rohr So einen großen Eimer den ich dann da drunter stellen kann hab ich aber nicht...... 


das kommt bei mir so an als veras............


----------



## Olli.P (2. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Eiweißabschäumer, geht das so???*

Hi hoffisoft,


Das soll *keine* veras...... sein!! 

Ich wollte damit doch nur sagen, das da dann eben m.M.n. zuviel Wasser raus kommt!!
Warum??........... 
Und da ich gerne eine Wartungsarme Filteranlage haben möchte ( siehe neubau Siebfilter ) wollte ich jetzt eben nicht dreimal Täglich den Eimer mit dem da rauskommenden Tee leeren.

Ich habe doch nur beschrieben wie es denn ist.....:sorry 

Das der Schaum bevor er oben ankommt  Zerschlagen wird, ist mir schon klar!!

Und eben die Frage: Woran kann es liegen, wenn ich das Stück Rohr rausnehme, das da dann sofort soviel Wasser raustropft???

Woran könnte das liegen ??
Sind die Blubberbläschen zu groß??
Kommt da für die Wassermenge in dem Rohr zuviel Luft durch??
Welche Fehler kommen noch in frage??


----------



## Teichheini (2. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Eiweißabschäumer, geht das so???*

Das ist Millimeter Arbeit es darf nur der Schaum raus gedrückt werden.
Ist dein Schaum nicht fest genug steck doch einfach mal ein Bund Strohhalme in den Austritt .


----------



## Olli.P (2. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Eiweißabschäumer, geht das so???*

Hallo Heinz-Günter,

jo das mit den Strohhalmen hab ich schon mal irgendwo gelesen.

Aber wo..... 

Meinst du das ich die dann im Bogen, oder besser in der Reduzierung von DN 100 auf DN 50 unterbringen sollte??

Und wie lang sollten die dann sein???

Denn so wie's aussieht wird der Schaum ja bereits in der Reduzierung instabil.... 

Muss ich dann Morgen mal ausprobieren.......


----------



## Teichheini (2. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Eiweißabschäumer, geht das so???*

Genau würde es auch in der Reduzierung probieren.
Länge steck doch erstmal rein schön dicht ,abschneiden geht immer.
Das kriegen wir schon hin. Alles wird gut


----------



## wp-3d (3. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Eiweißabschäumer, geht das so???*



			
				Olli_P schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute,
> 
> 
> So sieht die Suppe aus die nach ca. 30h im Eimer gelandet ist. Ich habe das Glas mal auf 'ne Weiße Unterlage gestellt........
> ...



Hallo Olaf

Meine Erfahrungen auf Eiweißabschäumer beziehen sich nur auf Meerwasser, aber das Prinzip ist in etwa das Gleiche.
Die Dreckbrühe die abgesondert wurde, deutet auf optimale Einstellung mit einem guten Resultat. Wenn jetzt nichts mehr Abbschäumt, ist durch Reduzierung des Eiweißes nicht mehr genügend Oberflächenspannung in den Schaumblasen.
Es lassen sich keine Werte von anderen Teichen ableiten, einer ist mehr der andere ist weniger mit Eiweiß belastet.
Ich denke deiner ist weniger belastet, da der Abschäumer nach kurzer Zeit seine Arbeit beendet hat. 
Dieses wird sich ab dem Frühjahr wieder ändern, wenn mehr Schmutz z.B. durch Ausscheidungen der Fische das Wasser belasten. Gleichzeitig erhöht sich die Wassertemperatur und beschleunigt somit die Biologischen Abbauprozesse.

Braunes Wasser ist kein Indikator für Eiweiß.

Farbstoffe mit einem Eiweißabschäumer abzusondern ist leider nur ein positiver Nebeneffekt, wenn dieser Eiweiß Abbschäumt.

Dauerhaft klares Wasser bekommst du nur durch gute Vorfilter, die den Schmutz in kürzester Zeit aus dem Wasser entfernt. Somit ist nichts mehr um das Wasser braun zu Färben. In Verbindung mit einer ausreichenden Biologischen Filterung erübrigt sich irgendwann der Eiweißabschäumer und läuft nur noch in seltenen Notfällen.


----------



## Olli.P (4. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Eiweißabschäumer, geht das so???*

Hallo Werner,



			
				wp-3d schrieb:
			
		

> Braunes Wasser ist kein Indikator für Eiweiß.
> 
> Farbstoffe mit einem Eiweißabschäumer abzusondern ist leider nur ein positiver Nebeneffekt, wenn dieser Eiweiß Abbschäumt.



Und eben dieses braune Wasser ist ja mein Eigentliches Problem!!
Da ich ja nicht mehr mit Leitungswasser nachfülle, sondern eben mit diesem leider braunen Grundwasser. Denn wenn ich einmal Wöchentlich in zwei durchgängen den Schmutz vom Filter ablasse, sind das jedesmal so ca. 3m³.
Das wird mir dann mit Leitungswasser auf's Jahr gerechnet einfach zu teuer.:__ nase 


Es ist dann nun mal eben so, das jedesmal wenn ich nachfülle, das Wasser im Teich wieder dunkler wird

Ich werde das nachher mal mit den Strohhalmen ausprobieren. Mal sehen ob sich dann der Schaum stabilisiert.....:smoki

Denn richtiger ( stabiler ) Schaum ist da eigentlich von Anfang an nicht gekommen...


----------



## Teichheini (7. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Eiweißabschäumer, geht das so???*

Und hast Du Es schon mit Strohhalmen probiert ?:?


----------



## Olli.P (7. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Eiweißabschäumer, geht das so???*

Hi Heinz-Günter,


nö, bin noch nicht dazu gekommen.... 

Aber am Freitag hab ich frei, da wird's dann wohl was werden.... 

Auf jeden Fall kommen da jetzt so am Tag ca.2L von dem dünnen Kaffee raus.

Weiß denn hier nu jemand, wie lang die Strohhalme sein müssen????

Ich hab da ja mal irgendwo was drüber gelesen, aber wo...

Bislang hab ich die Seite noch nicht wiedergefunden....


----------



## Teichheini (7. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Eiweißabschäumer, geht das so???*

Hierhttp://www.teichtechnik-selbstbau.de/html/bauanleitungen.html


----------



## Olli.P (8. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Eiweißabschäumer, geht das so???*

Hallo,


jo, das war sie wohl die Seite....... 

Und wie lang die Strohhalme sein soll'n weiß hier keiner.... 

Na, dann woll'n wa morgen mal ein wenig experimentieren......


----------



## RKurzhals (8. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Eiweißabschäumer, geht das so???*

Hi Olli,
das Ergebnis mit der braunen Brühe war doch gut, warum zum Teufel muß der Überlauf "schäumen"? Ich habe den Eindruck, dass Deine Einstellungen gut sind. Wenn Dein Teichwasser mit mehr Eiweißen belastet wäre, würde sicher mehr Schaum entstehen. Allein die Tatsache, dass über die jetzige Konstruktion eine dunkle Brühe abläuft, und das Wasser im Teich klarer wird, belegt doch die richtige Funktion Deines Abschäumers. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass bei Deiner Konstruktion die "Schaumerzeugung" nicht funktioniert (das wäre auch am SiFi zu sehen). Respekt!


----------



## Olli.P (9. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Eiweißabschäumer, geht das so???*

Hallo Rolf,



			
				RKurzhals schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Olli,
> das Ergebnis mit der braunen Brühe war doch gut, warum zum Teufel muß der Überlauf "schäumen"?



Weiß ich auch nicht.....

Wie schon mehrfach angedeutet hab ich ja mit Abschäumern noch keine Erfahrungen sammeln können. Wahrscheinlich hat sich eben der Begriff Schaum bei mir so festgesetzt.
Nach dem Prinzip kein Schaum also funzt der Abschäumer auch nicht richtig...

Ich denke ich höre jetzt mal auf auf den Werner (wp-3d ) und dich Rolf, lasse es so wie es ist und lege die Strohhalme zur Seite. Denn letztendlich ist es von der Masse ( Volumen ) Wasser zu Schaum sowieso besser so wie es ist. Denn jetzt muß ich den Eimer alle 2-3 Tage leeren. Was sicherlich bei einer Schaumbildung vom Volumen her, dann jeden Tag der Fall wäre.

Ich möchte doch schließlich eine Wartungsarme Filteranlage haben.....

Und die hab ich ja im Moment......:smoki 

PS: Kommt euch jetzt bitte nicht so wie hoffisoft verar..... vor.....:beeten

Übrigens bildet sich seit den letzten zwei Tagen wieder ein wenig mehr Schaum. Warum auch immer.....:crazy


----------



## Teichheini (9. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Eiweißabschäumer, geht das so???*

Nee Nee ist schon recht Jeder so wie Er meint das Es richtig ist ! 
Wir wollen doch Alle Erfahrungen austauschen und doch muss Jeder für sich die richtige Wahl treffen .1 
Schick mir doch die Strohhalme rüber meine Frau vergisst immer welche zu kaufen.


----------



## Olli.P (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Eiweißabschäumer, geht das so???*

Hi Leute,


er funktioniert.   

    

Ich habe dann mal auf Hoffisoft gehört, das Rohrstück dazwischen weggenommen, den DN 110/50 Übergang auch noch ein wenig gekürzt und Strohhalme in den Bogen gesteckt.

Jetzt macht er so zwischen 3-5 Liter am Tag. :smoki


----------

